# Lawn full of weeds



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

My lawn in southern Houston is covered with all kinds of weeds. There is maybe 60% of the St Augustine left from last spring. Last summer I had brown spot. Should I just put Scotts weed n feed on this spring?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I've got the same thing. I hardly have any grass left after this summer, the snow and the hard freeze. A number of weeds are doing great, though. At least the crab grass is gone for now. I don't know of much you can do during the winter except wait it out until you can weed and feed in the spring. That's my plan.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Get you some Weed Be Gone or Wipe Out in a hose end sprayer. Anything with 2-4D in it will kill weeds and not grass.


----------



## redchaser (Sep 30, 2004)

Do not put 2-4d on St Augustine grass you will kill it. Unless the St augustine is dormant and even then I still wouldnt do it. 2-4d is for bermuda grass.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

redchaser said:


> Do not put 2-4d on St Augustine grass you will kill it. Unless the St augustine is dormant and even then I still wouldnt do it. 2-4d is for bermuda grass.


2-4d is a broad leaf weed killer. It will not kill any type of grass. I spay it on my St.Augustine all the time and never hurt it. Atrazine is also good, but it is pre emergence. It will burn down some weeds, but it is much slower. Atrazine will burn bermuda unless it is dormant, but it wont kill it.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

cobrayakker said:


> 2-4d is a broad leaf weed killer. It will not kill any type of grass. I spay it on my St.Augustine all the time and never hurt it. Atrazine is also good, but it is pre emergence. It will burn down some weeds, but it is much slower. Atrazine will burn bermuda unless it is dormant, but it wont kill it.


agree that it is safe to use on any grass, but it can burn St. Augustine. Label will usually show a lower rate for St. Augustine than bermuda, but it is safe to use. 2,4-d is my favorite all around broadleaf weed killer. Very economical and kills a lot of broadleafs


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

What about in flower beds?


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

DO NOT use 2,4-D in flowerbeds it will smoke any broadleaf plant. It is used to kill weeds in grass only. Do not use it close to your garden if you have a wind blowing,(don't spay at all if the wind is blowing much) because the drift can put a hurt on any veggies you have growing. In flowerbeds hand pulling is the best bet. You can use things like Eptam or Preen(contains Treflan), but these are pre emergence so they won't kill what is there. Be sure to read the label so you know what plants are compatible.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Too bad there isn't a native weed that makes a nice lawn. Drought, ice, bugs, disease, etc wouldn't hurt it. My weeds are nice and green right now but my St. Augustine is in trouble big time.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Bonus - S*

*Scott's Bonus-S works well. Not too expensive. Use in Beginning of spring*.* 1st Rake the lawn{power rake}for best results.Good ole elbow grease. This gets all the dead grass and loose weed's from the lawn. Then apply the Bonus-S. After a couple of hours,water it in well. Then watch the weed's be gone. It does work well.Before the hurricane,My lard was plush and thick.Very green- I even have pic's,not digital of my yard to prove that it work's- Good Luck:flag:*


----------



## Reefmaster (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re:Weeds*

Atrazine is good for certain weeds (chickweed,poanna,clover- if you wet it down before you apply ,) any 2-4D, I would use when turf is dormant.A good fertilizer with pentamethalene would keep unwanted weeds from coming up for up to 6 months.


----------

